# Introduction



## The_Dude_360 (8 d ago)

Good Afternoon Everyone,

Just throwing out my introduction to this community as this is all new for me. I am a happily married 39 year old man to my beautiful wife of 13 years. We have had up’s and downs like all marriages, although what I with my wife I still to this day find so very special. I have grown more in love with her with every day that passes, and I am positive she feels the same about me as well…

With that being said though, I am here for a reason, and that is to open up a bit outside of my marriage to get opinions other than my own, or my wife’s. I look forward to using this community as a solid resource, as this is a first for me reaching out to someone other than my wife. Thank you everyone, and have a ****ing fantastic day!


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

The_Dude_360 said:


> Good Afternoon Everyone,
> 
> Just throwing out my introduction to this community as this is all new for me. I am a happily married 39 year old man to my beautiful wife of 13 years. We have had up’s and downs like all marriages, although what I with my wife I still to this day find so very special. I have grown more in love with her with every day that passes, and I am positive she feels the same about me as well…
> 
> With that being said though, I am here for a reason, and that is to open up a bit outside of my marriage to get opinions other than my own, or my wife’s. I look forward to using this community as a solid resource, as this is a first for me reaching out to someone other than my wife. Thank you everyone, and have a ****ing fantastic day!


Welcome to TAM! I hope you get the opinions you need to make your marriage even better!


----------

